# The best component speakers under $200?



## Marvelous Marv (May 25, 2010)

The best component speakers to go with Polk Audio sr124dvc subs?


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

Are you going to run them active or do you need a passive cross over? Do you want a 6.5" mid, or does the car require smaller? Are there any installation limitations in the vehicle, such as a shallow door? Where will the tweeters be located? Will they be placed on axis or off axis? What kind of music do you listen to? What kind of power do you have? What kind of sound do you like? 

Answer some or all of those questions, and we can find you a pretty decent recommendation.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (May 25, 2010)

alachua said:


> Are you going to run them active or do you need a passive cross over? Do you want a 6.5" mid, or does the car require smaller? Are there any installation limitations in the vehicle, such as a shallow door? Where will the tweeters be located? Will they be placed on axis or off axis? What kind of music do you listen to? What kind of power do you have? What kind of sound do you like?
> 
> Answer some or all of those questions, and we can find you a pretty decent recommendation.


 Ok what's the difference between active & passive?6.5 is what I want,well its 6 3/4 fits.I gotta double check that shallow thing, but I think no.what's the best place in the pillars?what's on & off axis?mostly rap,r&b,pop,but I love clarity.well for right now none the car is in the shop,its an dodge stratus...yea I know its a DODGE lol.loud enough good clean bass.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

How are you going to power these comps and that sub?


----------



## Marvelous Marv (May 25, 2010)

miniSQ said:


> How are you going to power these comps and that sub?


Well for now I have a temp. eclipse ea4200 60x4, 140x2 bridged.With the sub I accidentally bought the dvc subs,because I was only gonna do 2 ohms.For the amp I have an hifonics brutus 1700.1, it does 1200 @ 2ohms,1785 @ 1 ohm.Maybe I just bought TOO much power...


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Ok what's the difference between active & passive?6.5 is what I want,well its 6 3/4 fits.I gotta double check that shallow thing, but I think no.what's the best place in the pillars?what's on & off axis?mostly rap,r&b,pop,but I love clarity.well for right now none the car is in the shop,its an dodge stratus...yea I know its a DODGE lol.loud enough good clean bass.


An active crossover is when you use either you head unit, an external electronic crossover or the amps themselves to separate the signal going to the tweeters and the mid-range drivers. This requires four channels of amplification for the front left and right speakers, but will allow you to use advanced features such as time alignment. Time alignment (TA) will allow you to mount your tweeter further from the mid-range speaker by delaying the sound going to one of the drivers so that one speaker does not sound 'further away' than the other. This is typically done in higher end head units or external processors. 

On axis means that the speaker is pointing at the listener, versus off axis, where the listener is more to the side of the speaker. Think of tweeters mounted on your A-pillar. If you point them at the listeners, they are on axis. If you point them across the dash at each other, the listener is now off axis of the speaker. 

Don't knock the Dodge cloud cars, quite a few competitors where very successful with them in the late 90's and early 2000's. Take a look at user WLDock 's threads. I know he has a Chrysler, though I forget which one. 

Have you listened to any component sets locally that you can provides us your feelings on?


----------



## Marvelous Marv (May 25, 2010)

alachua said:


> An active crossover is when you use either you head unit, an external electronic crossover or the amps themselves to separate the signal going to the tweeters and the mid-range drivers. This requires four channels of amplification for the front left and right speakers, but will allow you to use advanced features such as time alignment. Time alignment (TA) will allow you to mount your tweeter further from the mid-range speaker by delaying the sound going to one of the drivers so that one speaker does not sound 'further away' than the other. This is typically done in higher end head units or external processors.
> 
> On axis means that the speaker is pointing at the listener, versus off axis, where the listener is more to the side of the speaker. Think of tweeters mounted on your A-pillar. If you point them at the listeners, they are on axis. If you point them across the dash at each other, the listener is now off axis of the speaker.
> 
> ...


Whoa that was simple.Thanks I got some more learning to do.All the shop around here mostly push hi-end stuff at you,and they don't really wanna help because you dont want it?I'm gonna go out farther marietta,cobb area.My dodge is iffy just put a trans,but now need an engine...and there are none that work in georgia.


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

Listen to some of the high end stuff. Once you know what sound you like, we can help point you in the direction of a budget set that meets your needs. 

Take a look at the Pioneer TS-D1720C, I know Walt (WDLock) had good things to say about them from a budget install he did in his friend's Jetta.


----------



## tential (Jun 26, 2010)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Whoa that was simple.Thanks I got some more learning to do.All the shop around here mostly push hi-end stuff at you,and they don't really wanna help because you dont want it?I'm gonna go out farther marietta,cobb area.My dodge is iffy just put a trans,but now need an engine...and there are none that work in georgia.


Seems like you got a bigger problem than what components to get lol.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (May 25, 2010)

alachua said:


> Listen to some of the high end stuff. Once you know what sound you like, we can help point you in the direction of a budget set that meets your needs.
> 
> Take a look at the Pioneer TS-D1720C, I know Walt (WDLock) had good things to say about them from a budget install he did in his friend's Jetta.


I will do that,and was reading up on image dynamic cx,cxs line what do you think about them?Oh when looking at comps does rms matter or frequency?


----------



## Marvelous Marv (May 25, 2010)

tential said:


> Seems like you got a bigger problem than what components to get lol.


Yea I know right...was looking into maybe an Hyundai Sonata 06-09 model year.Very comfortable car.


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

Marvelous Marv said:


> I will do that,and was reading up on image dynamic cx,cxs line what do you think about them?Oh when looking at comps does rms matter or frequency?


ID makes some quality products, but most of my experience with them is using their older stuff. I have a pair of IDMax 12d4v2 that have served me well. Unfortunately, I'm not finding a dealer near by that sells ID. 



Marvelous Marv said:


> Yea I know right...was looking into maybe an Hyundai Sonata 06-09 model year.Very comfortable car.


Those are indeed nice cars, especially for the money. The only down side is the way the radio is integrated into the dash. I'm not sure if you can do a simple headunit install in that car.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (May 25, 2010)

alachua said:


> ID makes some quality products, but most of my experience with them is using their older stuff. I have a pair of IDMax 12d4v2 that have served me well. Unfortunately, I'm not finding a dealer near by that sells ID.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are indeed nice cars, especially for the money. The only down side is the way the radio is integrated into the dash. I'm not sure if you can do a simple headunit install in that car.









It was a guy on the forums that was selling the oem models,but he's away at fireman's camp training.His name was hessdawg.


----------



## tential (Jun 26, 2010)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Yea I know right...was looking into maybe an Hyundai Sonata 06-09 model year.Very comfortable car.


They have like 200 hp, nice body style, they look great. I'm not sure if they have leather seats (they are so much easier to clean I'm about to buy some katzkin ones at this rate), but imo you really can't go wrong. I'd just make sure all your stuff would fit of course I can't really say there are many cars I'd pick over it (unless you gave me an extra 10-20k lol then I could go on and on about my love of the bmw, audi, and mercedes lol). I can't believe my car cost as much as this sonata and doesn't look half as good on the interior. Too bad this came out like 2 years after I got my chrysler lol.

(oops this is the 2011, looks a LOT sexier than the 2010 lol)


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

D'oh, I must be thinking of the Elantra.


----------

